#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  schlumberger manuals regarding well testing

## neo3697

Pressure Operational Manual :Big Grin:  


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Practical Well Testing :Embarrassment:  

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Surface Well Testing :Embarrassment:  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Nuts and Bolts of Well Testing :Big Grin:  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Down Hole Testing
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: schlumberger manuals regarding well testing

----------


## Mohamed

very very good participations

----------


## yuhen

good,thank you

----------


## fox3

Thank you very much

----------


## henidegushi

I am looking for these, neo3697, thanks!

----------


## cratchas

Thx a lot bro

----------


## anihita

thnks for your gud work, appreciated

----------


## capo8888

Thank you, I will read it!

----------


## servidor

Muchisimas gracias la estaba buscando

----------


## miguelrock80s

yo tambien buscaba esa info, muchas gracias

----------


## mkhurram79

sharing is caring, thanks u so much. This is community of great peoples.

----------


## miguelrock80s

Thank you very much, I'm looking for information about Multiphase Flow meters (MPFM), its operating principle, kinds of MPFM, PVT impact on MPFM and case studies. I'm thinking to write a thesis on that. I would appreciate if anyone can share that information.

----------


## Insaani

Please re-upload the links... the files are not available if i'm not wrong

See More: schlumberger manuals regarding well testing

----------


## v.r.iyer

Link invalid. Can someone please reupload?

----------

